# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #25

## Admin

Sonnet #25

XXV.br /br /Let those who are in favour with their starsbr /Of public honour and proud titles boast,br /Whilst I, whom fortune of such triumph bars,br /Unlook'd for joy in that I honour most.br /Great princes' favourites their fair leaves spreadbr /But as the marigold at the sun's eye,br /And in themselves their pride lies buried,br /For at a frown they in their glory die.br /The painful warrior famoused for fight,br /After a thousand victories once foil'd,br /Is from the book of honour razed quite,br /And all the rest forgot for which he toil'd:br /Then happy I, that love and am belovedbr /Where I may not remove nor be removed.

More...

----------

